# Does Apple Canada honour US warranty?



## ramopara (Apr 6, 2004)

A question, 

If I buy a 12" iBook from the States and bring it back to Canada, will Apple Canada service the warranty if something should go wrong?

Thanks in advance to all who respond


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Portables have worldwide warranty coverage.


----------



## timkraan (Oct 28, 2007)

*apply to ipods too?*

does this apply to ipods as well? specifically, the ipod touch?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I think starting a couple of days ago all Apple products have worldwide warranty, irrespective of where they were bought. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## solafide (Nov 9, 2007)

*warranty*

I spoke the other day with an Apple rep. I did not specify desktop or macbook, but he indicated that the 1 year warranty is covered in whatever country you by the product in. If you buy the 3 year warranty, it is world wide.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Apple's Standard Warranty:

http://images.apple.com/legal/warranty/docs/cpuwarranty.pdf

Apple One (1) Year Limi ted War ranty
FOR CONSUMERS, WHO ARE COVERED BY CONSUMER PROTECTION LAWS OR
REGULATIONS IN THEIR COUNTRY OF PURCHASE OR, IF DIFFERENT, THEIR
COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE, THE BENEFITS CONFERRED BY THIS WARRANTY ARE IN
ADDITION TO ALL RIGHTS AND REMEDIES CONVEYED BY SUCH CONSUMER
PROTECTION LAWS AND REGULATIONS. THIS WARRANTY DOES NOT EXCLUDE,
LIMIT OR SUSPEND ANY RIGHTS OF CONSUMERS ARISING OUT OF NONCONFORMITY
WITH A SALES CONTRACT. SOME COUNTRIES, STATES AND
PROVINCES DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF INCIDENTAL OR
CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OR ALLOW LIMITATIONS ON HOW LONG AN
IMPLIED WARRANTY OR CONDITION MAY LAST, SO THE LIMITATIONS OR
EXCLUSIONS DESCRIBED BELOW MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU. THIS WARRANTY
GIVES YOU SPECIFIC LEGAL RIGHTS, AND YOU MAY ALSO HAVE OTHER RIGHTS
THAT VARY BY COUNTRY, STATE OR PROVINCE. THIS LIMITED WARRANTY IS
GOVERNED BY AND CONSTRUED UNDER THE LAWS OF THE COUNTRY IN WHICH
THE PRODUCT PURCHASE TOOK PLACE. APPLE, THE WARRANTOR UNDER THIS
LIMITED WARRANTY, IS IDENTIFIED AT THE END OF THIS DOCUMENT
ACCORDING TO THE COUNTRY OR REGION IN WHICH THE PRODUCT PURCHASE
TOOK PLACE.
Apple’s warranty obligations for this hardware product are limited to the terms set forth
below:
Apple, as defined below, warrants this Apple-branded hardware product against defects in
materials and workmanship under normal use for a period of ONE (1) YEAR from the date of
retail purchase by the original end-user purchaser (“Warranty Period”). If a hardware defect
arises and a valid claim is received within the Warranty Period, at its option and to the extent
permitted by law, Apple will either (1) repair the hardware defect at no charge, using new or
refurbished replacement parts, (2) exchange the product with a product that is new or which
has been manufactured from new or serviceable used parts and is at least functionally
equivalent to the original product, or (3) refund the purchase price of the product. Apple
may request that you replace defective parts with new or refurbished user-installable parts
that Apple provides in fulfillment of its warranty obligation. A replacement product or part,
including a user-installable part that has been installed in accordance with instructions
provided by Apple, assumes the remaining warranty of the original product or ninety (90)
days from the date of replacement or repair, whichever provides longer coverage for you.
When a product or part is exchanged, any replacement item becomes your property and the
replaced item becomes Apple’s property. Parts provided by Apple in fulfillment of its
warranty obligation must be used in products for which warranty service is claimed. When a
refund is given, the product for which the refund is provided must be returned to Apple and
becomes Apple’s property.
EXCLUSIONS AND LIMITATIONS
This Limited Warranty applies only to hardware products manufactured by or for Apple that
can be identified by the “Apple” trademark, trade name, or logo affixed to them. The Limited
Warranty does not apply to any non-Apple hardware products or any software, even if
packaged or sold with Apple hardware. Manufacturers, suppliers, or publishers, other than
Apple, may provide their own warranties to the end user purchaser, but Apple, in so far as
permitted by law, provides their products “as is”. Software distributed by Apple with or
without the Apple brand name (including, but not limited to system software) is not covered
under this Limited Warranty. Refer to the licensing agreement accompanying the software for
details of your rights with respect to its use.
2
Apple does not warrant that the operation of the product will be uninterrupted or error-free.
Apple is not responsible for damage arising from failure to follow instructions relating to the
product’s use.
This warranty does not apply: (a) to damage caused by use with non-Apple products; (b) to
damage caused by accident, abuse, misuse, flood, fire, earthquake or other external causes; (c)
to damage caused by operating the product outside the permitted or intended uses
described by Apple; (d) to damage caused by service (including upgrades and expansions)
performed by anyone who is not a representative of Apple or an Apple Authorized Service
Provider (“AASP”); (e) to a product or part that has been modified to alter functionality or
capability without the written permission of Apple; (f) to consumable parts, such as batteries,
unless damage has occurred due to a defect in materials or workmanship; (g) to cosmetic
damage, including but not limited to scratches, dents and broken plastic on ports, that does
not otherwise affect the product’s functionality or materially impair your use; or (h) if any
Apple serial number has been removed or defaced.
TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW, THIS WARRANTY AND REMEDIES SET FORTH ABOVE ARE
EXCLUSIVE AND IN LIEU OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES, REMEDIES AND CONDITIONS, WHETHER
ORAL OR WRITTEN, STATUTORY, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. AS PERMITTED BY APPLICABLE LAW,
APPLE SPECIFICALLY DISCLAIMS ANY AND ALL STATUTORY OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES,
INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A
PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND WARRANTIES AGAINST HIDDEN OR LATENT DEFECTS. IF APPLE
CANNOT LAWFULLY DISCLAIM STATUTORY OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES THEN TO THE EXTENT
PERMITTED BY LAW, ALL SUCH WARRANTIES SHALL BE LIMITED IN DURATION TO THE
DURATION OF THIS EXPRESS WARRANTY AND TO REPAIR OR REPLACEMENT SERVICE AS
DETERMINED BY APPLE IN ITS SOLE DISCRETION. No Apple reseller, agent, or employee is
authorized to make any modification, extension, or addition to this warranty. If any term is
held to be illegal or unenforceable, the legality or enforceability of the remaining terms shall
not be affected or impaired.
EXCEPT AS PROVIDED IN THIS WARRANTY AND TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW, APPLE IS
NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECT, SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES
RESULTING FROM ANY BREACH OF WARRANTY OR CONDITION, OR UNDER ANY OTHER LEGAL
THEORY, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO LOSS OF USE; LOSS OF REVENUE; LOSS OF ACTUAL
OR ANTICIPATED PROFITS (INCLUDING LOSS OF PROFITS ON CONTRACTS); LOSS OF THE USE OF
MONEY; LOSS OF ANTICIPATED SAVINGS; LOSS OF BUSINESS; LOSS OF OPPORTUNITY; LOSS OF
GOODWILL; LOSS OF REPUTATION; LOSS OF, DAMAGE TO OR CORRUPTION OF DATA; OR ANY
INDIRECT OR CONSEQUENTIAL LOSS OR DAMAGE HOWSOEVER CAUSED INCLUDING THE
REPLACEMENT OF EQUIPMENT AND PROPERTY, ANY COSTS OF RECOVERING, PROGRAMMING,
OR REPRODUCING ANY PROGRAM OR DATA STORED OR USED WITH APPLE PRODUCTS AND
ANY FAILURE TO MAINTAIN THE CONFIDENTIALITY OF DATA STORED ON THE PRODUCT. THE
FOREGOING LIMITATION SHALL NOT APPLY TO DEATH OR PERSONAL INJURY CLAIMS, OR ANY
STATUTORY LIABILITY FOR INTENTIONAL AND GROSS NEGLIGENT ACTS AND/OR OMISSIONS.
APPLE DISCLAIMS ANY REPRESENTATION THAT IT WILL BE ABLE TO REPAIR ANY PRODUCT
UNDER THIS WARRANTY OR MAKE A PRODUCT EXCHANGE WITHOUT RISK TO OR LOSS OF THE
PROGRAMS OR DATA.
OBTAINING WARRANTY SERVICE
Please access and review the online help resources referred to in the documentation
accompanying this hardware product before requesting warranty service. If the product is
still not functioning properly after making use of these resources, please contact the Apple
representatives or, if applicable, an Apple owned retail store (“Apple Retail”) or AASP located
using the information provided in the documentation. When contacting Apple via telephone,
other charges may apply depending on your location. When calling, an Apple representative
or AASP will help determine whether your product requires service and, if it does, will inform
you how Apple will provide it. You must assist in diagnosing issues with your product and
follow Apple’s warranty processes.
3
Apple may provide warranty service (i) at an Apple Retail or AASP location, where service is
performed at the location, or the Apple Retail or AASP may send the product to an Apple
repair service location for service, (ii) by sending you prepaid way bills (and if you no longer
have the original packaging, Apple may send you packaging material) to enable you to ship
the product to Apple’s repair service location for service, or (iii) by sending you new or
refurbished customer-installable replacement product or parts to enable you to service or
exchange your own product (“DIY Service”). Upon receipt of the replacement product or part,
the original product or part becomes the property of Apple and you agree to follow
instructions, including, if required, arranging the return of original product or part to Apple
in a timely manner. When providing DIY Service requiring the return of the original product
or part, Apple may require a credit card authorization as security for the retail price of the
replacement product or part and applicable shipping costs. If you follow instructions, Apple
will cancel the credit card authorization, so you will not be charged for the product or part
and shipping costs. If you fail to return the replaced product or part as instructed, Apple will
charge the credit card for the authorized amount.
Service options, parts availability and response times may vary according to the country in
which service is requested. Service options are subject to change at any time. You may be
responsible for shipping and handling charges if the product cannot be serviced in the
country in which service is requested. If you seek service in a country that is not the country
of purchase, you will comply with all applicable export laws and regulations and be
responsible for all custom duties, V.A.T. and other associated taxes and charges. For
international service, Apple may repair or exchange defective products and parts with
comparable products and parts that comply with local standards. In accordance with
applicable law, Apple may require that you furnish proof of purchase details and/or comply
with registration requirements before receiving warranty service. Please refer to the
accompanying documentation for more details on this and other matters on obtaining
warranty service.
Apple will maintain and use customer information in accordance with the Apple Customer
Privacy Policy accessible at Apple - Apple Customer Privacy Policy.
If your product is capable of storing software programs, data and other information, you
should make periodic backup copies of the information contained on the product’s hard
drive or other storage media to protect the contents and as a precaution against possible
operational failures. Before you deliver your product for warranty service it is your
responsibility to keep a separate backup copy of the contents, and disable any security
passwords. IT IS POSSIBLE THAT THE CONTENTS OF YOUR HARD DRIVE WILL BE LOST OR
REFORMATTED IN THE COURSE OF WARRANTY SERVICE, AND APPLE AND ITS AGENTS ARE NOT
RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO OR LOSS OF PROGRAMS, DATA OR OTHER INFORMATION
CONTAINED ON THE MEDIA OR ANY PART OF THE PRODUCT SERVICED. Your product will be
returned to you configured as originally purchased, subject to applicable updates. You will be
responsible for reinstalling all other software programs, data and passwords. Recovery and
reinstallation of software programs and user data are not covered under this Limited
Warranty.


----------



## dcorban (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, someone dug this thread from the grave. I did a double-take at the original post when I read "iBook".


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

The general rule is that if you can still use it when it's not connected to a power cable, Apple will honour the warranty for it outside of its original country. Of course, don't expect official Apple help if your MacBook breaks down in Burkina Faso.


----------

